# Looking For replacement Ridged Parts



## After Hour plum (Jun 9, 2020)

Morning 
I've been trying to buy a Power Feed Assembly for my K-7500 Drain machine and ship it to my island of Bermuda
I've tried several online services to no avail , I also had an employee on vacation in Florida search , he was told nothing was being manufactured as the factories were not open
I even tried Amazon , they canceled the order after a month
I'm hope someone can put me in touch with a supplier over there who may have it 
Thanks in advance 
Del


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Write to the seller if they’ll ship it to you.









RIDGID Autofeed Assembly for K-7500 - Gray (60032) for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for RIDGID Autofeed Assembly for K-7500 - Gray (60032) at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com






Is your old one not rebuildable?


----------



## After Hour plum (Jun 9, 2020)

OpenSights said:


> Write to the seller if they’ll ship it to you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

